# Vaseline for the face?



## eiraMLisa

Ok I'm only on page 10 of the sticky vaseline but, I have a few questions.

Is anyone still using it?

Did they get any negative effects?

I used to have very oily skin and went through a bad breakout. I ended up getting fraxel (a laser) done so now i only have indents not many, but will they help them? I also don't have oily skin anymore. My skin is dry be/c of pills that I take now. I don't breakout at all now.

Anyone having good results?

Thanks


----------



## AppleRose

Why use vaseline? It is quite heavy. It's good as a lip gloss though.


----------



## Leony

I tried it once and it was okay but I think I'll be using it as my regular facial moisturizer when I'm reaally broke lol.


----------



## EyeCandyDiva

I actually use it all the time and I've never had any problems, I do it before bed and I also use it to take off my makeup when I use dark colors.


----------



## magosienne

i don't use it, only as a lipbalm, or on my cheeks when it's reeeaally cold outside and windy. on a more daily basis, i'm afraid it would grease my skin too much and my t zone don't need that lol.


----------



## Dragonfly

My dermatologist thinks Vaseline is as good a moisturizer as any - at a fraction of the cost.

He recommends washing the face, lightly drying, then applying a very thin layer of Vaseline. The Vaseline will 1) retain some of the moisture from the water and 2) keep the skin soft.

I have oily skin so I only follow his advice in the cooler months.


----------



## kayleigh83

Vaseline is great as more of a treatment or mask, as opposed to a daily thing. What I do occasionally is wash my face as usual before bed, cleanser and toner, and then instead of my usual moisturizer I put on a thin layer of Vaseline. It feels a bit greasy (but is non-comedogenic so don't worry) so I let it set for a minute, then take a tissue and dab it all over my face so there's only a veeery thin layer left.

Then - go to bed!! Wash your face as usual in the morning and the results for me have always been glowy, buttery soft skin. You literally notice the difference the next day. I had people asking me how I got my skin to look that good - and these were my classmates in makeup artistry class, so they saw my skin up close and personal every day!!


----------



## ZOMBIEPRINCESS

I use vaseline every night. Keeps away dry patches on my cheeks,

and it's great for my skin when it's cold outside.


----------



## Kathy

I still use it sometimes, but not every day. I put my regular eye cream or night cream then a thin layer of vaseline. It helps seal in the product and make it work better because it doesn't evaporate from the skin. I've never had a problem with it.


----------



## dentaldee

I use it every night. If I skip a night my skin goes back to being flaky. My face continues to feel like a babies bottom every morning....I don't get break outs besides the occasional PMS pimple. I have tried to stop an use regular night moisturizers but none of them are moisturizing enough.......oh and my T zone is now definitely way less oily.

I'm so glad I came across the Vaseline thread!!


----------



## kayleigh83

I think the biggest thing that steers people clear of using Vaseline is the misconception that it will clog your pores and break you out. Now, I'm not saying this is IMPOSSIBLE, everyone's skin is different and some people just react strangely to something out of the blue. But if it were to clog your pores/cause breakouts, that would NOT be the norm. I think if we get that information out there, we'll have a lot more Vaseline converts!!






I just put it on the night before last and as usual woke up with soft, glowy skin! Was gonna do it last night but I had a glass of wine about an hour before bed so I felt too tired.


----------



## bubbleluv

i have a big jar beside my bed that i use every night on my eye, eyelashes and lip

i don't think it does anything for my eys, i have these really fine line just below my eye from my skin overdrying from acne products (ppl beware!!), but my eyelashes have grown noticeably longer and thicker, and it's the only moisturizer that works for my lips


----------



## mowgli

Agree with the above post about the eyelashes, my sister has commented several times that my lashes are growing thicker and longer! I havent worn mascara in a few weeks now, can't wait to try and see if there is a noticeable difference!

I use vaseline over my face cream everynight. I have very oily skin, but no breaks out from this. I smear a dab of vaseline on my palm, run water over my palm so its wet, rub my hands together with the vaseline, then apply to my face. That way its never greasy.

As for whether it will help with indents, I have no idea. But it does help to plump up the skin, so may help in that way...


----------



## Anatomica

i have put it on my face one and it was a disaster. it iritates my skin :I


----------



## Petra-

I have done it before. It was alright.


----------



## Mackie

i've done this before, and i broke out like an hour after, there was a little white head on my cheek. but it could of been a coincidence. then again i didnt but it on thinnly. maybe i shoudl try it again b/c my skin is soo dry.


----------



## Suzanne

I've been on Claravis - the modern day version of Accutane - since December. My dermatologist highly recommends Vaseline for my face. It's the only think that gives me relief from the peeling. My skin has never looked better.


----------



## Dragonfly

I used Vaseline while on Accutane.

I totally agree that Vaseline is fabulous for dry skin.

It was the only thing I used that actually made my skin bearable.


----------



## DachsieDogMom

Its a great skin protector.  I use it if my skin is feeling especially dry or irritated. 

I'm very acne prone and have not had issues with breakouts from this.  It doesn't penetrate your pores however some may issues with it since its occlusive.


----------



## Maris Crane

I don't like the feel of it. I'm sure it works, but I'm more likely to choose Cetaphil lotion or cream, than I am Vaseline.


----------



## spauno

i use vaseline every night. always it gives good results


----------



## angiemofi

I have purchased multiple skin care products and everytime I use them i breakout. My skin is very oily and it always breaksout. I recently started using a product for my pimples but my skin dried up even moisturizer wouldn't break in. I started using vaseline. I put it as a mask and I just leave it on. One night, after 30 mins that I had placed the vaseline in my face, my nose itch and I scratched my nose and it felt as if I had sand in my face. I started rubbing my cheeks and it felt as if I was exfoliating! From that day on I have been using it as an exfoliator then I clean it with a wet towel and then I put my breakout medication. I had never had such a beautiful, smooth, clean breakout free skin! I feel wonderful because my skin looks fantastic! I should had done this years ago.


----------



## musingmuse

I sometimes use it when I go running outside. When it's windy and cold, i try to protect my skin around my eyes/mouth.


----------



## MakeupDoll

Vaseline is great for all weather and skin types and also helps with removing makeup. I use it for my hands and lip conditioner


----------



## Ken Doll

I'm on night 5 of sleeping with a full Vaseline mask and already my skin feels great. I usually have super dark circles around my eyes, but i looked in the mirror, and they appeared to be lighter. And my skin now feels supple. I didn't even now that my skin wasn't supple until i started using Vaseline and my skin suppled-up! My skin is oily, but around my mouth the skin is dry and tends to have excema like dry patches. This treatment keeps my skin moisturized with only a little moisturizer used during the day time. I have acne and it doesn't irritate my skin. A definite must try.


----------



## Bonnie Krupa

Hmm I think I wanna try this out...but doesn't it get everywhere at night


----------



## satojoko

You couldn't pay me to get that stuff anywhere near my face. Not in a a million years.


----------



## MsXoXo

I have a small jar of vaseline that I bought. I use it for my lips only since I get really chapped lips.

I put on a thick layer in the night. I have been tempted many times to put some on my face but I'm afraid of getting breakouts.


----------



## glossygloss

Vaseline is very heavy and smells like gasoline. And it doesn't have any anti aging property so no I would not put it in my face.


----------



## divadoll

made from the same ingredient  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
 



> Originally Posted by *glossygloss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Vaseline is very heavy and smells like gasoline. And it doesn't have any anti aging property so no I would not put it in my face.


----------



## glossygloss

O..M..G!! Does anybody know about this!!! I can't imagine why would they put gasoline in skin product! With rising price of gasoline and all...


----------



## magosienne

Well it's so thick it can smooth your flaws on the surface, i suppose, thus making it look more youthful and moisturized. Mine chokes.


----------



## SecretStopsAcne

Vaseline is supposed to help prevent cuts. It probably does that, but I think it should not be allowed, because one guy elbows another guy in the face, and the vaseline gets on his arm, and then it's harder to hold that arm. It's the same as greasing.


----------



## Brenda24

i never use vaseline on face it is so sticky.


----------



## CoRonella

Well My mother swears by Vaseline...she wears it underneath her makeup most days, and every night before bed she puts it on her face...she just turned 60 a few months ago and her skin is nearly perfect...she barely has any wrinkles and I've never witnessed her ever having a breakout...shes used it for most of her life...and it seems to work...she also bathes in baby oil...she doesn't use soap, and again, her skin is nearly flawless for her age...and i'm not just biased because she's my mother, noone believes shes 60. I'll post some pics to prove it....


----------



## iamunique

I think applying Vaseline depends on the skins sensitivity. Some of skins are allergic some are not. I find this thread very helpful, Thank you very much.


----------



## satojoko

Which is why I wouldn't put it on my face if somebody paid me. The stuff is disgusting. Likewise mineral oil/baby oil. Wouldn't even use any of those things on my kids when they were small. Not even once.


----------



## musingmuse

yes of course, Vaseline is petroleum jelly.

Mineral oil is also a gasoline product I believe.

Ah yes! yes it is "mineral oil is a liquid by-product of the distillation of petroleum to produce gasoline and other petroleum-based products from crude oil."

I usually avoid vaseline, mineral oil, petrolatum - in cosmetics and skincare because these things *clog your pores/cause acne.* Only when i'm outdoors ands it's super windy i rub shea butter with mineral oil under my eyes (where there is barely any pores) to avoid the wind damage.
 



> Originally Posted by *glossygloss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> O..M..G!! Does anybody know about this!!! I can't imagine why would they put gasoline in skin product! With rising price of gasoline and all...


----------



## paulspnao

Vaseline is supposed to help prevent cuts. It probably does that, but I think it should not be allowed, because one guy elbows another guy in the face, and the Vaseline gets on his arm, and then it's harder to hold that arm. It's the same as greasing. ell it's so thick it can smooth your flaws on the surface, i suppose, thus making it look more youthful and moisturized.


----------



## violynn12

I use Vaseline for my chapped lips, and it works great.  It's a fantastic way to moisturize.  I also use it for my nose when I have a cold and it's rubbed raw.  I've never had any negative reactions to it.  Hope this helps!


----------



## Luluperu

> I actually use it all the time and I've never had any problems, I do it before bed and I also use it to take off my makeup when I use dark colors.


 Yeah my mom uses it to remove her eye makeup


----------



## Becca Cosmetics

It works fairly well.  Maybe not as well as some lotions, but definitely well enough if you don't want to spend the money for lotions and things.


----------



## Ken Doll

well you should put on a thin layer. how i do it is i take maybe a tip of a fingerful, put it in the palm of my other hand, splash some cold water over it to help close my pores, rub my hands together, and lather over my face. it should feel like water going over your face, but then the water dries and you're left with a thin layer of vaseline, that may or may not get on your pillow  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## itskhaat

its been a month now and I've been using Vaseline on my eyelashes, and lips. Its done wonders! My eyelashes grew  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> it looks even thicker and longer now YAY! I've been trying to do this since my eyelashes decided it was time to not look good with out mascara on! 

Vaseline for face? I've been reading others post and my face has been dry from the cold weather now.. and i live in a really dry area so it doesn't help my skin at all.. so would using Vaseline be a help? i dont think i'll be putting it all over my face but just the dry areas.. and from experience would this make my face look shiny under foundation since it'll be more moisturized?


----------



## krissy1234

I am in my mid 40s and live in the northeast.  my skin is DRY so i have resorted to drastic measures this season.  I use Vaseline on my face at night, but not straight up - I blend it with something creamier and more mild (Olay, Ponds).  It blends very well, and is very soothing on the face.  I wake up with a nice glow and no flakiness.  My face is more ready for light makeup in the morning.  Blending it with something a little creamier allows me to get the benefits of the oil without feeling like I am sleeping on a grease plate.  No breakouts.


----------



## Johnnie

Nope, I don't use it. I do, however, use an alternative when my lips are chapped or I use it around my eyes before bed. It's Alba Botanica Un-petroleum multipurpose jelly.


----------



## Oracle

It's good for dry elbows. Also good for dry, hard skin on feet. Apply it to your feet before bed and the put your socks on - Soft feet in the morning!


----------



## krazytha

I definately want to try this, was also afraid it would clog my pores and what not. Will give it a try and report back my findings.


----------



## jewele

I used vaseline a few years ago and stopped to try other products - and then went back to using it every night at the begining of March this year. I'm in my mid 30's with acne prone skin, dark circles, and dryness. Vaseline has helped me with all of those. I was using an Olay eye cream for about a year and it did not get rid of the crepeness (spelling??) and dark circles but the vaseline did. It has also made my eyelashes seem thicker. I put on a retinol cream from ROC and then just straight vaseline at night. Hasn't broken me out at all, my skin is acting better since it seems more moisturized. I recommend it highly.


----------



## beautyboo

Virgin Coconut oil works great ! also for your feet put socks after


----------



## ShawnL

This is a very interesting thread. I've never used Vasoline as a face moisturizer, other than on my lips when they are chapped. I'm going to look into this more. Thanks!


----------



## estacy26

I only use it after having a cold around my nose.  If I use it too much all over my skin it gets too oily and I don't really like the way it feels.  It is very heavy.


----------



## Eclair

My whole life I've used Vaseline on my lips and cheeks during cold weather, but lately I've been using it alot more. It's the only moisturizer I use at night after washing my face. Put a thin layer on, go to sleep, and when you wash your face in the morning you'll have a nice healthy glow. One amazing thing I've discovered from this is that it is amazing on your eyelashes!!! I've been using it on my lashes for only 5 days and they have gotten longer and thicker, definetley happy with the results  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## FooFooShnickens

I use it often and I love it.

A friend's grandmother uses it every night, and aside from her old-lady hairdo, you'd never be able to guess her age. Her face is completely smooth and unlined.


----------



## eyechic

Vaseline works best on chapped lips and wind burn. Also as a make up remover but haven't used it as face moisturizer. A hand and foot moisturizer maybe since it works on cracked heels too.


----------



## r0yalblue

I try to stay away from petroleum jelly. In the winter, I had a terrible cold that left the sides of my nose rubbed raw and chapped. I put Vaseline on it and broke out like a nightmare. I used to apply a little bit on my lips in the center though, where they tend to get dry, and had no problems.


----------



## Dandeebeau

I can't say I've ever used Vaseline on my face.  I did know of a gal who liked to rub it on her teeth to keep her smiling during pagents.  I tried but couldn't stand it on my teeth


----------



## krazytha

I have tried many products on my face, expensive products and to my finding they are not as effective as Vaseline. I decided to try vas out because all my siblings that have good skin use vaseline, i thought i was more sophisticated and needed something fancy, so I tried lots of products. When my cousin told me she uses Vaseline I thought it would clog my pores and it would worsen my break outs, (which I get every time i use something different) Amazingly i have had zero break outs, my skin is so soft and moist. its winter in south africa now, and my skin has never looked better. Im sold! Plus its cheap..


----------



## RunningInHeels

Check out my blog on beauty and lifestyle for the modern girl-on-the-go!! Running in Heels Blog

*link removed by mod*


----------



## alice blue

I can't live without Vaseline, I've tried. I go through a tube of lip gloss a week if I don't have

any Vaseline. I've used it for about 25 years--I started as a teen because I was obsessed with

Marilyn Monroe. I use it mostly on my lips, but I will put it all over if I feel I need it. Using

Vaseline as lip gloss for 25 years makes me feel like anything healthy I do is probably

for nothing. 



 But, you only live once, may as well have soft lips, eh?


----------



## alice blue

> Originally Posted by *FooFooShnickens* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> aside from her old-lady hairdo, you'd never be able to guess her age.


 lol--Gotta love 'em rocking that Myrna Loy 'do for 75 years. 

TCM recently showed a Tarzan movie marathon, and all I could think was what awful hair Maureen O'Sullivan

had. Her hair looked 95 years old. Back then they wanted it all bunchybunchybunchy.


----------



## ganbatte

nopes..its gud as a lip gloss...why use it on face...


----------



## Permanentmakeup

Vaseline is very effective for dry skin... and also good for oily / combination skin but only in winters. I used vaseline on my face, lips and eyelashes every night.... its a very cheap and wonderful product for complete body ......


----------



## ritaaxo

trying this now..


----------



## mellee

The Natural Beauty Store website has an all-natural Vaseline alternative called Beeseline, made from coconut oil, wildflower honey, and beeswax.  Not as cheap as good ol' petroleum jelly, but I have rosacea, and I know coconut oil is wonderful for that.  (Tried it once, but didn't use it long enough to see if it worked.)  There's a strawberry variety, a vegan variety, and it looks like they'll be coming out with vanilla and mint.  It's a Canadian site and shipping is usually expensive, but right now they have free shipping on orders of $25 and over - full-sized items only - through the 21st.  I've ordered a few of the large original on the sale, because I really want to use it for my face through the winter.  And hubby's a guitar player and his fingers split in the cold, so I figured one jar for upstairs for my face and one downstairs for hands or feet or stuff.

They have a new beauty box you can buy once a month for $20 that has a bunch of all-natural deluxe samples and small full-sized products.  They said in a video today they'll have a small Beeseline in the October box, which is up for orders now, but did not say what scent.  I know they've already done the regular and strawberry in previous boxes, so one of the others I guess!  (If anyone's interested, there's a thread on the sample box on the boards here.  The company posted an unboxing video of its September sample box this morning, and I linked to it in that thread.)


----------



## mellee

I lied!  Checked the video again.  They didn't say there will be one in the October Natural Beauty Box - the Beeseline will be in October's Green Grab Bag.  (Which doesn't mean there won't be one in October's NBB, just that they didn't say anything about it one way or another.  I don't know if they'd consider a different variety a repeat item or not.)


----------



## corvettekrista

Vaseline was the only thing that kept diaper rashes away when my son was a baby. Now my baby is 18! I don't think I could use it on my face though, but I do use Argan oil in my eye area and around my lips and olive oil on my hands. Sometimes, well usually, natural and simple works best.


----------



## emmahewitt

I use vaseline every night for my lips. When I feel like my feet is super dry in the winter, I also put on a thin layer and pull socks over it and go to sleep. The next morning I wake up with soft feet!


----------



## JoyceBarone

I wouldn't use it for my face... I would use it for my lips...as a gloss. I saw an episode of Tyra Banks talk show. On the show they applied vaseline to the lips and then scrubbed the lips with a tooth brush. It helps to moisturize the lips.


----------



## lorega

I use vaseline every night and it's great for my skin when it's cold outside.


----------



## Doloresruth

I use vaseline every night under and around my eyes and on my eyelashes and it keeps me from getting any fine lines.


----------



## Uyen

I use it on my feet and the vaseline really soften them up  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> but I'm too afraid to use it on the face, it might make me breakout.


----------



## Doloresruth

I think Vaseline is one of the best things ever invented.  I use it every single night under my eyes, on my eyelids and on my eyelashes and I do not have one eye wrinkle because of it.


----------



## vargonica

Use any thing.


----------



## clairejhon

i used it for face only in winters night and for regular i use it as a lip balm...and i don't think so it has any side effects.


----------



## jodymitchell999

Vaseline is made from petroleum. It is toxic, and your body absorbs it, causing health problems. I would never touch the stuff! You wouldn't rub motor oil on your body, would you?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)


----------



## jodymitchell999

Vaseline is made from petroleum. It is toxic, and your body absorbs it, causing health problems. I would never touch the stuff! You wouldn't rub motor oil on your body, would you?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)


----------



## Melissa1984

I have an older later I take care of 90 yrs old. I rub Vaseline on her face daily she barely looks70.


----------



## Suyana07

I ll prefer to use on my lips rather than using it on my face.


----------



## rosalyhudson

I am using it as lip balm and sometimes use it in my body. But I have never tried it in my face skin, because it is little heavy and oily, So I don't prefer use it on my face.


----------



## kiran123

> Originally Posted by *lorega* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I use vaseline every night and it's great for my skin when it's cold outside.


 I agree with you.


----------



## Christy Souders

my 6month old had horrible excima since birth scrathing his face till it would bleed, up every night scratching colic, it was horrible now using vaseline all over his face twice A DAY WITH STEROID CREAM AMAZING ALMOST ALL GONE used steroids and tried every moisturizer under sun nothing else worked like VASELINE AMAZING THANKYOU GOD AMEN TO VASELINE!


----------



## mreese1849

Its great for removing eye makeup and longwear lipstick. Actually better than somebrands off makeup remover, but I don,t like the greasy feeling on my face lol


----------



## carolann1

I am 66 years old and just started using vaseline on my face and eyelashes.  I use it as a night cream and a moisturizer under makeup.  I have spent a lot of money on expensive creams and nothing compares to an inexpensive jar of vaseline.  I can  tell you through experience that all the money I have spent for the other products was a total waste of money and I have never gotten as many compliments as I have lately on my skin. Vaseline is a wonder product and I wish I had found out about it years ago,  Oh, my eyelashes are getting longer and thicker too!!


----------



## irene-

My skin is acne prone and moody. I'm really cautious to try products, my skin seems to get angry with me and flare up if I use something new or if I leave something out of my usual routine. Vaseline clogs my pores, especially on/around my nose, but works wonders on my lips. I use Alba Botanica Un-Petroleum Jelly on my face and eyes at night after moisturizing and haven't had a problem with it at all. It is very similar to vaseline minus the petroleum.


----------



## Evlin

I use it every night and gives very good results.


----------



## marrymemakeup

> Originally Posted by *Ken Doll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm on night 5 of sleeping with a full Vaseline mask and already my skin feels great. I usually have super dark circles around my eyes, but i looked in the mirror, and they appeared to be lighter. And my skin now feels supple. I didn't even now that my skin wasn't supple until i started using Vaseline and my skin suppled-up! My skin is oily, but around my mouth the skin is dry and tends to have excema like dry patches. This treatment keeps my skin moisturized with only a little moisturizer used during the day time. I have acne and it doesn't irritate my skin. A definite must try.


OOh i should try this out ..... see if it works for me


----------



## NailLuxxe

Wow so surprised to hear this. I may be the only one but I've never felt that Vaseline actually moisturises, it just sort of glosses my lips or skin for 30mins or so and then disappears without any moisture benefit.  But that might be a good thing when it comes to this mask, minimising the risk of breakouts whilst increasing suppleness


----------



## Link Exe

Nice Post

Thank's


----------



## ms mew mew

I used a rose lip balm on my face, and I'm serious:



The results were fabulous!!! My skin looked so much clearer, radiant, and smooth! But vaseline works too


----------



## amandagreen

Quote:Originally Posted by *EyeCandyDiva* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I actually use it all the time and I've never had any problems, I do it before bed and I also use it to take off my makeup when I use dark colors.


There is a trick to using vaseline on the face. Vaseline seals in moisture and for oily skin this is perfect since the reason for the over production of oil is 9 times out of 10 - dry skin! Take a small TINY amount of vaseline and put it on the palm of your hand. Rub it into your hands and just keep rubbing until its nice and warm. Sometimes I feel that my hands are just about to ignite! In the end its no longer a jelly and more like an oil. Then smooth the vaseline over your face and also, guess what? Perfect opportunity to give your face a massage, increase the blood flow to the skin. When using vaseline - just be sure you are sealing something in - so do the facial routine beforehand. Also, this is a bedtime routine for SURE! Daytime skin does not go down well with that level of shine to start the day  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## medspa

my skin is once become very dry and my doctor said to apply it there. i have no problems and morning i used to love it...


----------



## hardystella

It works as a moisturizer and applied it on my face at night time hardly once or twice nothing more than that.


----------



## amandagreen

> Originally Posted by *glossygloss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Vaseline is very heavy and smells like gasoline. And it doesn't have any anti aging property so no I would not put it in my face.


Vaseline itself has no moisturizing ar anti-aging properties at all. Applied properly (and after a proper beauty regime) it seals the moisture in and makes the products applied beneath it more effective. especially at night.


----------



## Petal

My skin is really dry and I tried the vaseline because of this video: 

 My skin felt great, but I decided to do my research and make something lighter. What I came up with was a few pumps of aloe, to a tablespoon of crisco, some lavender oil , argan oil, and some moisturizer I love but wasn't moisturizing enough. I made my own night cream and it is working wonderfully for me. I always spray my face before I put the DIY cream on my face. Crisco is recommended by many dermatologists and plastic surgeons.( They even talked about it on the doctors.) So I only started with a little and added my other ingredients mixed well  and my face loves it. Some people just use Crisco and nothing else, but that was too heavy for me.
  
(PS. I am using organic shortening like Crisco.)


----------



## stacy7777

Vaseline is a nice product to take care our skin in all weather seasons.Mostly it is used for dry skin persons.Vaseline all ingredients take care of our skin and skin patients normally used a vaseline as a medicine.If you have any skin related problems doctor also suggest you a vaseline cream.


----------



## mary ashlynn

I have tried that before but have found a great relatively cheap solution. As you might know Salma Hayek has a brand if skinner called nuance, great quality with medium range price depending on the item. Every night before I go to bed I put some of her anti acne moisterizer on. It has a strange smell but I promise you it works, if I ever skip a night I wake up with a breakout two days later. While Vaseline is good for feet, go gentler on your face ðŸŽˆ


----------



## Allendawson

My skin is dry. I use it at night. It also softens the lips and makes them glossy.


----------



## Jazz Pollard

Use it for eyelashes it will make them thicker and fuller!!!!


----------



## jolive213

eiraMLisa said:


> Ok I'm only on page 10 of the sticky vaseline


Vaseline for face... It is not good...

I am sure you can not go outside too if you have Vaseline layer on your skin..

It is good for lips and hands only... sorry....

Stop using it and start using creams...


----------



## Esthylove

Vasiline is a skin protectant, it doesn't get absorbed into the skin. But I'm not exactly sure what you are using it for!


----------



## pandabear99

I used to LOVE vaseline and use it on everything until I read how detrimental it can be to your skin!


----------



## jolive213

pandabear99 said:


> I used to LOVE vaseline and use it on everything until I read how detrimental it can be to your skin!


I surprised to see this... can you please further explain why and what?


----------



## biancardi

musingmuse said:


> yes of course, Vaseline is petroleum jelly.
> 
> Mineral oil is also a gasoline product I believe.
> 
> Ah yes! yes it is "mineral oil is a liquid by-product of the distillation of petroleum to produce gasoline and other petroleum-based products from crude oil."
> 
> I usually avoid vaseline, mineral oil, petrolatum - in cosmetics and skincare because these things *clog your pores/cause acne.* Only when i'm outdoors ands it's super windy i rub shea butter with mineral oil under my eyes (where there is barely any pores) to avoid the wind damage.


I agree - I've know that it is a petroleum based product for years and I would never get this near my face.  I won't even use it for my lips.


----------



## Lois F. Loy

I just use a moisturiser not Vaseline. I have used it in the past and it is just too thick and feels too oily. It felt like rubbing chicken fat on my face (never done this but I imagine how gross that would feel). Blergh!


----------



## surbhi12

It works great to heal chapped lips and good remedy to moisturize dry hands!!


----------



## jolive213

I use vaseline but never used on face.. I think it will make your face oily...


----------



## ElectricEden

I use it as a nighttime moisturizer around my eyes and to remove eye makeup.  ( I have sensitive skin/eyes, so I can't use anything else on or around my eyes.)

I would _not _recommend using it anywhere else on your face though, because it will clog pores.


----------



## jolive213

ElectricEden said:


> I use it as a nighttime moisturizer around my eyes and to remove eye makeup.  ( I have sensitive skin/eyes, so I can't use anything else on or around my eyes.)
> 
> I would _not _recommend using it anywhere else on your face though, because it will clog pores.


Does regular moisturizer around eyes help to remove dark circles too?


----------



## skindeeplaserservices

Vaseline is good for face when its cold weather..


----------



## Madhuri Verma

Vaseline could be a single ingredient product. It consists of petrolatum jelly &amp; petrolatum jelly alone. petrolatum jelly is occlusive, which suggests once it's applied to the skin, it sits on top of your skin, acting as a barrier and protection moisture in. As such, it will facilitate with skin hydration concerns. A standard way to use occlusive products like Vaseline.., is to use it in the night(after 10pm) over a lighter lotion/cream/moisturizer/ to lock in the moisture.


----------



## Lin1018

I prefer to lock in my Monsia night repair cream with vit E oil.


----------



## Somruedee Pimkote

I use vaseline only on my lip. I had never use vaseline for my face. I think. it is very sticky. I think baby oil is good than vaseline.

http://oilhealthbenefits.com/baby-oil/


----------



## Saiza

Lol oops I used vaseline on my lips after that stupid Smith &amp; Cult lipgloss gave me a horrible allergic reaction. My lips burned so bad and had bumps all over them and were swollen, vaseline healed them. I didn't know about all the "dangerous" stuff it does. But geez it seems everything causes cancer now.


----------



## WilliamRobinson

Why to use Vaseline on face? Its good for lips and hands. Apply other creams on face.


----------



## angela17

What are the benefits of using vaseline on your face? It just doesn't suit me.


----------



## AnyMakeupArtist

eiraMLisa said:


> Is anyone still using it?
> 
> Did they get any negative effects?
> 
> I used to have very oily skin and went through a bad breakout. I ended up getting fraxel (a laser) done so now i only have indents not many, but will they help them? I also don't have oily skin anymore. My skin is dry be/c of pills that I take now. I don't breakout at all now.


No. Vaseline does not have any side effects. It will not break out your skin. It will remove dryness from your skin. My skin is also very oily. I’m also using it.


----------



## MartinNathalie9

I have only ever used Vaseline on my dry hands in the winter... or I have been known to use on my nose as it can get very sore! I would never apply all over my face though, I don't think my skin would react well to that.


----------



## AnyMakeupArtist

eiraMLisa said:


> Ok I'm only on page 10 of the sticky vaseline but, I have a few questions.
> 
> Is anyone still using it?
> 
> Did they get any negative effects?



I have very sensitive skin. It is very great for the sensitive skin. It is very beneficial at night. Leave it applied on skin. The next day, you will feel the difference.


----------



## Suchoson49

eiraMLisa said:


> Ok I'm only on page 10 of the sticky vaseline but, I have a few questions.
> 
> Is anyone still using it?
> 
> Did they get any negative effects?
> 
> I used to have very oily skin and went through a bad breakout. I ended up getting fraxel (a laser) done so now i only have indents not many, but will they help them? I also don't have oily skin anymore. My skin is dry be/c of pills that I take now. I don't breakout at all now.
> 
> Anyone having good results?
> 
> Thanks


I am still using it. it is better for skin. I didn't get any negative effects.


----------

